# ladies doubles tennis in dubai



## pdisesa (Oct 14, 2008)

I am interested in playing some ladies daytime dubs but not truly interested in regular league play. Played several times a week in the states, several sets over 1 1/2 to 2 hours with women who love to play, play hard and are good, and often finish with a diet coke or the like. Any groups looking for subs or regulars? My husband and I just leased a car, so I can probably get anywhere and alternatively, there are several courts where we currently are living. For the hot weather, are there any indoor courts around?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

i play ladies double tennis every night with my wife.. lol
try your neighborhoods country club, I am sure someone knows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I swear - i been trying to find a partner to play tennis with... although first I gotta manage to find the time but really I wanna learn how to kick some serious -a-s-s- in tennis!

Ladies? Teach me - and I'll give you a hug


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> I swear - i been trying to find a partner to play tennis with... although first I gotta manage to find the time but really I wanna learn how to kick some serious -a-s-s- in tennis!
> 
> Ladies? Teach me - and I'll give you a hug


is this your type of hug


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

irishxpat said:


> is this your type of hug...


Uhmm - I seem can't to choose which time of hug I'd like?!

Option 1; the Brazilian Mamisitas 










Option 2; ladies that look like men who light mad weight! (yikes) 










Option 3; Sumo Hug - fat men in thongs!










"Yo - Dublin, Ireland - where's me lucky charrrrms?"  I'll let you choose for me! but don't get too caught up in option 1 cuz in my reality son, that's how all my women look like


----------

